# What does this say about a seminary?..or what does this say?



## xirtam (Nov 4, 2013)

What would you think or say of such an occurrence at a Christian seminary?

A Report From the Vatican


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 4, 2013)

Brian:

I looked at the link. It is not clear to me what you are asking us. Would you be so kind as to clarify your point? Thanks, brother. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2013)

Isn't that (the painting behind the old guy) a Second Commandment violation? 

Oops - looked it up - it is a tapestry, not a painting. And it is a 'picture' of Jesus.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 4, 2013)

Aside from a number of issues with the material being presented, the surroundings, and the other attendees, it would probably be a fine academic exercise.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 4, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Brian:
> 
> I looked at the link. It is not clear to me what you are asking us. Would you be so kind as to clarify your point? Thanks, brother.
> 
> ...



Good Day Sir,

Yes, I guess that I should have been more specific. I just saw that link in my Facebook feed today and noticed that the most "distinguished professor" at that seminary is collaborating in an "ecumenical Christian spirit among scholars" at the Vatican with the pope. 

What does that say to the Christian community? And what does that say about the seminary who holds that scholar in such high regards?

P.S. I guess that this is a little more troubling for me, because I am presently enrolled there and am taking Hebrew and a Bible survey course. Not to mention, that I am planning on going back there for my final year next fall. However, it was suggested of me, just last week, that I forgo my studies at that seminary and start over in a reformed institution. 

In Christ,


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 4, 2013)

Brian:

I had to look around the Acadia site to determine that this is a Baptist institution. Why would such a school have such favorable interaction with the Vatican? Good question and not a good sign for the spiritual health of the seminary.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## xirtam (Nov 5, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Brian:
> 
> I had to look around the Acadia site to determine that this is a Baptist institution. Why would such a school have such favorable interaction with the Vatican? Good question and not a good sign for the spiritual health of the seminary.
> 
> ...



I agree. It is very troubling for me since I must decide what I am going to do with my family next year. Should I return and finish my final year? Should I quit? Should I transfer schools (but where)? Should I get any job and wait and see? Should I just stay in South Korea?

Our plan was to leave next summer....


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 5, 2013)

So this is your school? 

It is not surprising consider the pope said in his book to quote John Macathur from his sermon 'Pope and the Papacy'



> One of his best known books is called Crossing the Threshold of Hope, an aggressive ecumenical and universal manifesto, really. He said this, "The Muslims worship the one true God. Hinduism is another means of taking refuge in the one true God. Buddhists have God's help in reaching true enlightenment." He said, "There is much that is holy and true in all false religions and even animism can prepare a person's heart to receive the truth of Christ." Basically he said God helps every man create his own personal salvation by doing good and the Holy Spirit, he says, operates in every religion. Boy, this is the message everybody would like to hear, right? Stay where you are and do your best.



But a Baptist church, that is sad. Well American evangellyfishism is liberal at every turn so it is not surprising but truly lamentable. 

If it is your church I would say its a deal breaker, get out of there as fast as you can unless you have a special calling to combat it Jude style.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2013)

xirtam said:


> it was suggested of me, just last week, that I forgo my studies at that seminary and start over in a reformed institution.



Why should you need to start over? If you shop around, you could probably find an institution that would accept some of your credits.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 5, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> So this is your school?
> 
> It is not surprising consider the pope said in his book to quote John Macathur from his sermon 'Pope and the Papacy'
> 
> ...




This is my seminary, not my church. I attend a Korean presbyterian church in South Korea while I teach ESL. But your warning is duly noted.

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 5, 2013)

Edward said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > it was suggested of me, just last week, that I forgo my studies at that seminary and start over in a reformed institution.
> ...



I have been exchanging emails with a reformed pastor in the area where my seminary is located and he made the suggestion. I was thinking of transferring my credits, seeing that it is an accredited institution, but he made the point that since I came to Christ in Korea and am not under any sort of church leadership, then my calling to be a minister may not be certain. He suggested that if I were to move back to Canada, get in a home church, get under leadership, assure my calling into ministry and then pursue a reformed seminary. 

In Christ,


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 6, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> It is not surprising consider the pope said in his book to quote John Macathur from his sermon 'Pope and the Papacy'



Not to derail the thread, but this "sentence" caused my pinball brain to "tilt."

Does it mean that we are to consider that the pope's book is telling people to start quoting MacArthur?

Just a reminder from the forum rules:



> 4. Use Proper Grammar, Punctuation, and Capitalization
> 
> If English is not your second language, then you are expected to show other board members the courtesy of properly punctuating and capitalizing your posts. It is commonplace on the web to disregard these rules but improper grammar does not demonstrate consideration toward others who are trying to understand what you communicate. Mistakes in grammar are understandable but willful sloth may result in posts being deleted if they are consistently sloppy.



We all make mistakes, especially in enthusiasm. But, please use helps like punctuation and subject/verb agreement to help out some of us tired readers.


----------



## Tim (Nov 6, 2013)

Brian, may the Lord bless you in these decisions. I think this is the most important consideration:

Join a church. Come under leadership. <---- horse
Seminary. Ministry <---- cart


----------



## xirtam (Nov 6, 2013)

Tim said:


> Brian, may the Lord bless you in these decisions. I think this is the most important consideration:
> 
> Join a church. Come under leadership. <---- horse
> Seminary. Ministry <---- cart



Yes, Tim, I believe that would be a more productive ride. 

I guess my problem is that I have not technically worked in Canada under any profession and I have been living in South Korea as an ESL teacher for the better part of eight years. I am not a certified teacher and have, basically, little skills (especially in English); although I am willing to do anything and have had numerous jobs throughout my life.

What to do? Where to go?...I guess are my most basic questions.

In Christ,


----------

